#  :: القاعات العامة :: > لقاءات في حب الله >  االأشقياء يزعمون

## أحمد ناصر

الأشقياء يزعمون أن الإسلام ظلم "المرأة" فى سورة "النساء".
و مع إقتناعى الشديد بأن كثير من الموضوعات يتم إفتعالها لإلهاء الناس فى جدل يستنزفون فيه طاقاتهم ، إلا أن السكوت لن يصبح من ذهب فى حالة تحوله إلى لا مبالاة تنتهى بعلو صوت الباطل و خفوت صوت الحق.
ألا يعرف الأشقياء أن الرجل لا يرث دائما أكثر من المرأة و أن المرأة ترث كالرجل أحيانا و ترث أكثر منه فى أحيان أخرى ؟
بلى يعرفون..و لكنهم يريدون الضلال..و يزعمون أن الآيات ظالمة أو أنها لم تعد صالحة للتطبيق..
يختزلون آيات الميراث فى "للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين" و لا يكملون باقى الآيات و لا يتأملون قول الله عز و جل :
" و من يطع الله و رسوله يدخله جنات تجرى من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها و ذلك الفوز العظيم (13) و من يعص الله و رسوله و يتعد حدوده يدخله نارا خالدا فيها و له عذاب مهين (14)

----------

